# best track wheelset for the money



## ishmael (Apr 3, 2004)

I weigh 150 and do about 25 miles a day on the road. It's a singlespeed bike (lemond filmore)
I have a set of Bontrager Select track wheels that came with my Filmore but want to get something swankier. I'm looking to maybe spend 600 on a set of singlespeed/track wheels and other than the Mavic Elipses there seem few options. Should I possibly build up a set? But it seems all the hubs have at least 28 holes and I wanted to go more aero maybe. Is slotting holes for bladed spokes a bad idea? What spokes would be best if looking at light, stiff, and aero? I definately want to get clinchers and will use them all the time. Maybe speeddream wheels?
I can put a freewheel on a track-specific wheel right?


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

If I had $600 to spend, I'd lace up a pair of Mavic Open Pros to a pair of Phil Wood hi flange track hubs w/ some flippin' Sapim spokes. Then I'd buy some Trappist ales with the left over money and party with some ladies (oYo).


----------



## dr.mojo (Dec 12, 2005)

*Are you a track racer?*

Unless you race on the track, in time trials, or triathlons, $600 and "really aero" are superfluous.
I recommend Phil Wood hubs---32 spoke---fewer spokes mean less durability, more time re-truing them, etc. Maybe 28 spokes on the front.
So, Phil hubs, fixed/free fllip-flop, the Velocity deep-V rims---they come in tasty colors, or polished silver. A bit heavy, but bullet-proof. And street cred.
personally, i think carbon rims are over-kill on a fixie, unless you use them solely for racing.
Just my 2 cents
Fixed and dliated,
mojo
www.fixhistio.org


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just had a set built up with Phil high flange hubs 28 hole front 32 rear on DT Swiss RR1.1 rims. Check out this link http://www.businesscycles.com/ I called and spoke with John (shop owner I believe and the one who built the wheels). He built them just how I wanted and gave me recommendations on spokes, brass vs al nipples etc based on my weight (155) and riding habbits. I ordered them on a Friday and he shipped within a week. The price was $575 plus shipping. They are high quality and relatively light - much lighter than Eclipse which I have had as well. The whole bike ended up weighing 15.9 lbs. Good luck.

Here's a few pics:


----------



## ishmael (Apr 3, 2004)

thanks to all for your advice. I think I'll get the phils and some light rims. what do you think about bladed spokes or maybe a road hub on the front w/ a quick release?


----------



## ishmael (Apr 3, 2004)

sapin are bladed right?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

ishmael said:


> sapin are bladed right?


 Sapim CX-Ray are. Supposedly the most aero spoke there is.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

ishmael said:


> sapin are bladed right?


some are...but I would just go with some nice double-butted straight spokes.


----------



## fixintogo (Nov 14, 2005)

ishmael said:


> thanks to all for your advice. I think I'll get the phils and some light rims. what do you think about bladed spokes or maybe a road hub on the front w/ a quick release?



Excellent choice in hub. Personally, I'd opt for non-bladed spokes. Three reasons:
a) replacements can be difficult to find when traveling with your bike.
b) Murphy's law dictates that you always break spokes when traveling with your bike. 
c) any ham-fisted bike mechanic in America can install, tension, and true good ol' DT Swiss spokes, but I'd be cautious about letting anyone replace a rear drive-side blade who didn't know what he or she was doing. 

I'd also go with the high-flange track hub up front and forgo the QR. Three reasons:
a) You want the high flanges for strength and wicked cool looks. Fly your fixed flag high! 
b) You're gonna have to carry the wrench for the rear wheel anyway. 
c) If you ever decide to do any 'drome riding, they don't allow QRs.


----------

